# افتخري أيتها المرأة



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*بسم ربنا يسوع

افتخري أيتها المرأة 



لأن

المرأة أثمن جوهرة نزعت من تاج الطبيعة لتكون زينة
للرجل وسعادة له

لأن

المرأة أحلى هدية خص بها الله الرجل

لأن

المرأة هي النصف الأفضل
سواء أكانت ظالمة أم مظلومة

لأن

ما من رجل عظيم في الحياة
إلا والدته تكون أكثر عظمة منه

لأن

عظمة الرجل من عظمة المرأة
وعظمة المرأة من عظمة نفسها

لأن

كل عقل الرجل لا يساوي عاطفة من عواطف المرأة

لأن

يحتاج الرجل للعاطفة أكثر من احتياج المرأة لها لنقصانها عنده وازديادها لديها

لأن


المرأة كوكب يستضئ به الرجل
ودونه يبيت في الظلام

لأن

عندما تسمو عاطفة الحب عند المرأة تصبح حنانا
الحياء والصمت أجمل زينات المرأة

لأن

المرأة أبهج شيء في الحياة

لأن

المرأةتحفةالكون الرائعة

لأن

قلب الفتاةوردةلايفتحهاالاالحب

لأن

المرأة نصف الحياة إن أحبت زوجها

لأن

المرأة هي التي تقود الرجل إلى السعادة

لأن

المرأة لا يستطيع الرجل العيش بدونها



لأن

جمال المرأة وتاجها هو خلقها . *​


----------



## rosemary84 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*

 h;d] الموضوع لذيذ قوى وشكرا ليكى بس يمكن يكون ممل للاولاد مش عارفين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*

*ميرسى لمرورك ياروز ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## وفاء فوزي (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*

المراه هي التي حظيت بسكنى المسيح في داخلها قبل أن يتمتع به أي بشر
المرأه هي أول من رأت المسيح بعد قيامته قبل أن يراه أي بشر


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*

موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمورة 

شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*



وفاء فوزي قال:


> المراه هي التي حظيت بسكنى المسيح في داخلها قبل أن يتمتع به أي بشر
> المرأه هي أول من رأت المسيح بعد قيامته قبل أن يراه أي بشر



*ميرسى لمرورك يا وفاء ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمورة
> 
> شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ​



*ميرسى لمرورك يامريمتى ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## assyrian girl (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur nice topic
> God bless you​*



*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## just member (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*

*اية الجمال دة يا استاذة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك فى الموضوع الرائع دة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*

*ميرسى لمرورك ياجوجو ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## just member (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افتخري أيتها المرأة*

*"مرسى لترحيبك يا تااسونى بس ان مش بنت انا ولد 
شكرا لردك وفعلا موضوعك ممتع عن حق ربنا يبارك حياتك ديما *


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *بسم ربنا يسوع
> 
> افتخري أيتها المرأة
> 
> ...




* موضوع حلو جدااا مع انى رجل اشجعه  ... علشان خاطر امنا العذراء

 ربنا يباركك  صلى لاجلى  *


----------

